# Perfecta Question/Problem?



## wingman (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought a box of Perfecta 380 FMJ yesterday. I only shot about 10 rounds and it functioned well. When I got home, I cleaned the pistol (Bersa) and found a lot of tiny gold/brass colored specks in the gun. The size of the specks were about the same size as unburned powder specks that you normally find when cleaning a gun, but there were a lot more of them. Are these gold/brass colored specks something I should be concerned about? Thanks for your help!


----------

